# 4th Arboreal Viv - Reptile room now 67.5% complete!



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Hiya all,
My boyfriend has just completed viv 4 in our reptile room. This houses 2 of our captive bred juvenile monkey tailed skinks.









Like all of the other vivs in the room, this is built-in and heavily insulated. There are just 2 more vivs to go; a fifth monkey tail viv (for future use) and our tegu vivarium.

For anyone that didnt see previously, here are the other 3 vivs in the room;









I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Woah!


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

:gasp:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks great as usual... Although 100 / 6 * 4 = 66.6666666% :whistling2:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Lol, I was waiting for someone to take it literally! Actually, the shells of the other vivs are all assembled and painted, so technically we are just over 4/6 of the way there!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Superb stuff as always! : victory:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow! And I'm about to post my viv design which I've just finished, pales into insignificance now :-(

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats looks awesome!!


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

4/6? is that 2/3rds in old money :lol2:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

iv always read ur corucia posts and admired ur setups, they always struck me as not so much a pet but rather a significant event in ur life, i just wish i understood vegetarian diets, i can barely recognise a lettuce, to produce the next generations of cb corucia's is just such a huge achievement, if i ever meet u i may ask for an autograph 

rgds
ed


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

Johelian said:


> Hope you enjoy!


These vivs are absoutely amazing! If I am honest, probably some of the best set ups I have ever seen! This is the sort of thing I like to see in this section!

Well done! I bet the critters LOVE them!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

chandelierman said:


> 4/6? is that 2/3rds in old money :lol2:


I post photographs of my vivariums and this is your response? Do you troll posts looking for mistakes so that you can point them out? Seriously, why do you even bother? Do you feel better now? How wonderful for you.

Thank you to the people who posted their supportive comments. Clearly this is not the forum for anyone who doesnt want to post a vivarium filled with polystyrene rock formations or grouted tile. I honestly dont know why I bother with posters like this on this forum.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool set ups... how big are the vivs and lizards? Do they climb on the lights? I have a blue tailed monitor who if i put a guard on the bulb hangs on till he burns himself. Or if I dont have a guard, jumps up at the bulb till he smashes it :devil:

What type of bulbs are they they seem stronger than the ones i have :2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Johelian said:


> I post photographs of my vivariums and this is your response? Do you troll posts looking for mistakes so that you can point them out? Seriously, why do you even bother? Do you feel better now? How wonderful for you.
> 
> Thank you to the people who posted their supportive comments. Clearly this is not the forum for anyone who doesnt want to post a vivarium filled with polystyrene rock formations or grouted tile. I honestly dont know why I bother with posters like this on this forum.


 
Woooah!!!!!! steady on there girl / no need to get your knickers in a twist :lol2:....i wasn't being pedantic or patronising,where i come from we would call it "light hearted banter" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

